# A few of my Photos...



## Freesemomma (Jul 7, 2008)

I do love taking pictures...and If I could stop spending money on my bow toys (not) I could one day afford the camera I want (canon Rebel Digital) These pics were all taken with my pocket Sony, pink of course ;-) The boy by the tree is my oldest son ♥ He is a Senior
Also, on the upload, the pictures are a little grainy...


----------



## Freesemomma (Jul 7, 2008)

a few more ;-)


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

Lovely photos, I myself love taking photos too. You should open a flickr account like I did :thumbs_up


----------



## Freesemomma (Jul 7, 2008)

The 2 little blondies are my other kids...and the doggies are mine. The married couple is my cousin. ♥


----------



## Freesemomma (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey, THANKS! :thumbs_up I didn't know about that... now I wont bog this down, LOL


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

Freesemomma said:


> Hey, THANKS! :thumbs_up I didn't know about that... now I wont bog this down, LOL


Don't worry dear, I posted tons of pics on here too


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey don't forget to share with your AT family! I love the photos, you really have an eye for it. I've really enjoyed seeing your masterpieces thanks for sharing them with us! :wink:


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 14, 2010)

Beautiful pictures! I love looking at photography... Don't have much of an eye for it myself though!

--Fruitcake
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Cool pictures. Cute dogs. Thanks for sharing those with us. I have the Cannon Rebel but its the film one. Looks just like the digital tho. Rarely use it as I like my little digital one lol.


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

Them some fine................pictures,


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

_You must have an awsome camera! What do you have?_


----------



## Freesemomma (Jul 7, 2008)

Not so much...its my 'pocket' camera, Sony cyber shot 10 mp. I REALLY want a Canon Rebel digital. I have the 35mm film version but haven't used it in forever, cause I am impatient waiting to get the film developed. ;-)
Thanks for the compliments! :angel:


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

Great pictures!!


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Freesemomma said:


> Not so much...its my 'pocket' camera, Sony cyber shot 10 mp. I REALLY want a Canon Rebel digital. I have the 35mm film version but haven't used it in forever, cause I am impatient waiting to get the film developed. ;-)
> Thanks for the compliments! :angel:


Wow! Now I'm really impressed. Those great pics with a 'pocket' camera. Imagine what you could do with a nice set up! I'm looking forward to future posts!


----------



## BeachBow (Jan 6, 2008)

Some of the comments remind me of a story I heard about a photographer that went over to a friends house one night and took some of his work for them to look at. The wife said "Great pictures! You must have a really nice camera". So after supper he told her "That was a great supper. You must have some really nice pots and pans". LOL!!

I don't care what you used, those are great pics!!


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

BeachBow said:


> Some of the comments remind me of a story I heard about a photographer that went over to a friends house one night and took some of his work for them to look at. The wife said "Great pictures! You must have a really nice camera". So after supper he told her "That was a great supper. You must have some really nice pots and pans". LOL!!
> 
> I don't care what you used, those are great pics!!


Wasn't trying to imply the camera did the work! I was trying to say that she has a great eye for photography and to be able to make those kind of great shots with a 'pocket' camera only shows what a great eye she does have. Keep snapping those great pics and keep posting them for the rest of us to enjoy! :thumbs_up


----------



## Freesemomma (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks Everyone, you all are kind ♥
And KSGIRL, I have had the same thoughts..man if I can do this with this little camera, what can i do with a 'good' one. My film pics (canon Rebel) turn out Awesome, but I just can't stand waiting, and you never know if they blinked or moved or if your light is good.
Also, just so everyone knows.. these are not photoshopped either :teeth:


----------



## Freesemomma (Jul 7, 2008)

I also keep trying to decide what I am best at taking.... I love outdoor pics of people, especially my kids LOL and animals. I keep trying to see what I have an 'eye' for....
Here are a few pics of my kids and a timed self pic, with my little one 2 yrs ago...
And this years Santa pic
Ok I am done, I will make a flickr account, LOL


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

You sure have some great subjects too. What a gorgeous family you have! I think you do really well at both indoor and outdoor so why limit yourself. Just my thoughts.


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

I am thoroughly impressed! You're good with nature and people. You could do this professionally!


----------



## Witchy1 (Jul 10, 2006)

Those pictures are gorgeous. Thanks for sharing. I hope you continue to post more of them.


----------



## Freesemomma (Jul 7, 2008)

AWWW, I love my new friends! You guys are so nice. :embara::teeth:Makes me want to post everyday LOL


----------



## Freesemomma (Jul 7, 2008)

I also have a knack for catching things at perfect moments, LOL!! The top picture is my nieces birthday with the dora Pinata, The 2nd notice my daughter in the background preparing to shoot her brother with the dart gun, Son with his new puppy, My oldest with ice cream in seattle, and my dog with the basket is a cell phone pic ;-)


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Cool Pics, you've got the eye for picture taking...good job!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

Those are great pics...great job too!! I noticed that you shoot a Maxxis 31...I just got one with the Z3 cams, 25" draw length, I absolutely love mine, just wondered what all you think about yours?


----------



## Freesemomma (Jul 7, 2008)

Bow~ I LOVE my Maxxis! I shot my first indoor (i usually just do 3D) and shot a 560 29x, for 1st place at our Pre-state warm-up.
Mine has the XTR cams, set at 26", I used to shoot 25.5, but I wanted the XTR cams and shot the 26 without even noticing..I think i might put a small twist in the string to bring it down, but so far so good, I had a tendency to bend my bow arm anyways, so i think this is helping me with better form. My previous bow the Kobalt, had the z3 cams, i liked them but they seem a little less forgiving and jumpy when I was tired...maybe it was just the bow though


----------



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

Awesome pics!


----------



## mathews86 (Mar 31, 2009)

cool pics


----------



## Freesemomma (Jul 7, 2008)

Spring is coming....
Also, my hubby shooting at our 3d pop-up shoot, & caught his arrow in flight


----------

